# Guy Waters to teach in Roanoke, VA at BRITE



## Timotheos (Nov 8, 2019)

For those in the area... or even if you want to come from afar, you won't want to miss this class/conference with Guy Prentiss Waters teaching the life and theology of Paul. I've always admired Dr. Waters for doing his PhD work under E. P. Sanders so he could adequately refute the NPP.
Click on the picture below or here for registration details.





You can also get register at the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals site as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 8, 2019)

I just took a class on Paul with Guy Waters at Puritan. Well worth your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

